# Suggestions for my sheet music collection? Particular desires and picky tastes



## clavichorder

I recently made a little mental catalogue of my sheet music collection. Its an odd one. I've probably played less than .25% of the pieces in my collection, as I'm a terrible site reader, but I really want to dig into it some day. I have this compulsion to keep expanding, so after I've listed what I have, I'll list what I want to have. 

-Tisdale's Virginal Book: A compilation of Elizebethan Keyboard Music by the likes of Dowland, Byrd, Bull, Tisdale(whoever he was), anonymous and so on. I like the set, its not so overwhelming like the Fitzwilliam book.

-An old compilation recently remade by my teacher on the website Lulu called Keyboard Music from the Baroque to the Roccoco: Its basically a good sampling of various composers from Byrd and Frescobaldi to Benda and CPE Bach, excluding Bach and Handel. 

-A baroque compilation edited by Denis Agay: similar to the one above but not as extensive in obscure composers

-Scarlatti Sonatas edited by Ralph Kirkpatrick: a decent selection of Scarlatti Sonatas

-Another Scarlatti edition, not as good both in pieces, quantity, and editing

-Bach Keyboard transcriptions of various composers: about half of the transcriptions that Bach did of the likes of Vivaldi, Telemann, and others

-Bach Inventions and Sinfonia edited by Williard Palmer: has all the trills written in variou

-Complete Well Tempered Clavier: not sure which edition, but its really nice and has a white cover

-Bach French Suites

-Telemann complete Keyboard Fantasias: really like these pieces, very fun to play around with

-WF Bach complete sonatas: paper back but nice white cover, well edited

-CPE Bach sonatas with varied reprises, dover edition: really nice and playable set

-Several other CPE Bach sets

-Classical Period compilation edited by Dennis Agay

-Really skimpy collection of over edited Haydn sonatas in this one volume

-Complete Mozart sonatas, paperback

-A collection of Clementi sonatas: green paperback

-Clementi Gradus Ad Parnassum-custom edition from Lulu

-Beethoven Sonatas volume one

-Miscellaneous Beethoven pieces in one green volume: bagatelles, moonlight sonata, diabelli variations, pathetique, ect.

-Schubert piano pieces: moments musical, impromptus, stuff of the sort

-Schumann Kinderszenen: very edited edition

-Chopin: miscellaneous pieces in this volume, not the best of Chopin

-Liszt/Beethoven symphony transcriptions, 1-5: I don't know what I'm doing with this

-Brahms op. 10 Ballades

-Stephen Heller Preludes: cool composer, sort of like Chopin-lite

-Chabrier complete piano works: paperback

-Lyadov, I think its either the op. 39 or 40 set

-Eric Satie, complete Gnossienes

-Debussy, popular easier piano works 

-Scriabin complete Poems

-Medtner complete skazki(fairy tales): you'd better believe it!

-Alexander Tcherepnin op. 5 Bagatelles

-And a few collections of popular classics throughout the repertoire

________________________________________________________________


And now for the works that I desire in approximately chronological order

-Carlos Seixas keyboard sonatas(I have my teacher to help me with this one)

-WF Bach Polonaises

-John Field Nocturnes

-Chopin Nocturnes

-Alkan, his lighter pieces

-Brahms op. 76, 79

-Balakirev piano pieces, miscellaneous, Mazurkas, and nocturnes

-Scriabin Mazurkas

-Faure nocturnes and barcarolles

-Shostakovich Preludes and Fugues

-Mompou: Canzion I Danza and others like it

Any help with editions of these works? Any recommendations based on my tastes and abilities?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Henle! The word is *HENLE*!


----------



## tdc

I think you need some Ravel.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I think you need more Schumann and the second volume of Beethoven Sonatas.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wow, you have Mompou in your collection? If you're not a good sight reader but like sounding profound, see if you can hunt down Mompou's Musica Callada.


----------



## clavichorder

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, you have Mompou in your collection? If you're not a good sight reader but like sounding profound, see if you can hunt down Mompou's Musica Callada.


Tried those a while back and they didn't click enough, but now I think they'd interest me tremendously, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## clavichorder

tdc said:


> I think you need some Ravel.


But excepting the Sonatine, Ravel is so hard! But sure, I think I can make room for Ravel, he's suits my snobby alternative aims much better than Debussy.


----------



## clavichorder

Klavierspieler said:


> I think you need more Schumann and the second volume of Beethoven Sonatas.


There were some Schumann pieces I really liked a while ago that were not Kreisleriana or Carnival, not nearly as hard. Do you have any recommendations in Schumann for pieces apart from those two I just mentioned?

As for Beethoven, my teacher has been nagging at me to acquire this essential.


----------



## Rasa

A volume of Chopin preludes, nocturnes and waltzes. Or for the more advanced reader Mazurkas and Polonaises.
A henle full collection of Haydn sonatas. A lot of these sonatas are easy to read AND world-class music.


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> I've probably played less than .25% of the pieces in my collection


Only 1/4 of a percent? You must have _loooads_! 

Yes, I am supposed to be working and am just wasting time...


----------



## clavichorder

Polednice said:


> Only 1/4 of a percent? You must have _loooads_!


The implication is either that I have a lot, or that I just suck at sight reading and have only been able to go through a handful of my pieces. Getting better all the time though, as the Beatles say.


----------



## clavichorder

Rasa said:


> A volume of Chopin preludes, nocturnes and waltzes. Or for the more advanced reader Mazurkas and Polonaises.
> A henle full collection of Haydn sonatas. A lot of these sonatas are easy to read AND world-class music.


I'll go for the Haydn eventually, but the thing is, I don't want to touch any Chopin but the nocturne form anytime soon. Its not that I dislike Chopin, its just that I'd rather play other music. That is, unless there is a Chopin piece I just fall in love with.


----------



## LordBlackudder

Try these:

http://uploading.com/files/8e4emam6/sheetmusic.zip/


----------



## Aramis

Buy full edition of my works for piano. I'm the only distributor. We'll come to an agreement as to price.


----------



## Klavierspieler

clavichorder said:


> There were some Schumann pieces I really liked a while ago that were not Kreisleriana or Carnival, not nearly as hard. Do you have any recommendations in Schumann for pieces apart from those two I just mentioned?


Album für die Jugend?


----------



## clavichorder

Klavierspieler said:


> Album für die Jugend?


Well, I'm thinking a little more difficult and substantial than that actually.


----------



## clavichorder

What do you think of Klavierstucke?


----------



## Kopachris

No Tchaikovsky?  Tchaikovsky's 4th symphony is a definite must-have!


----------



## clavichorder

Kopachris said:


> No Tchaikovsky?  Tchaikovsky's 4th symphony is a definite must-have!


That's an orchestral score Kopa!?! I don't have too many of those. But I do have the score to the Polish Symphony.


----------



## clavichorder

Ah, here Klavierspieler is a representation of the Schumann set I want


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> That's an orchestral score Kopa!?! I don't have too many of those. But I do have the score to the Polish Symphony.


Oh, you were looking for keyboard works?  Since I don't play an instrument, I only keep scores around for analysis.


----------



## kv466

Well, one thing I saw missing there was: Beethoven Sonatas vol. 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

clavichorder said:


> Ah, here Klavierspieler is a representation of the Schumann set I want


Oh, yes! Novelletten! Good choice.

You could also try Albumblätter or Bunteblätter.


----------



## jalex

clavichorder said:


> There were some Schumann pieces I really liked a while ago that were not Kreisleriana or Carnival, not nearly as hard. Do you have any recommendations in Schumann for pieces apart from those two I just mentioned?


Kinderszenen!


----------



## clavichorder

jalex said:


> Kinderszenen!


Already got those, and they are great.


----------



## tdc

clavichorder said:


> But excepting the Sonatine, Ravel is so hard!


This is no excuse. I have a couple of his piano sheet music books, and I can't even play the piano.


----------



## clavichorder

tdc said:


> This is no excuse. I have a couple of his piano sheet music books, and I can't even play the piano.


\

Score following! There's always a use for music besides playing it.


----------

